# Error message



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\includes\template.php(127) : eval()'d code on line 7

Gobbledeegook to me but I guess you all know what it means?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I have no idea what that means but try not to do it again John. It sounds nasty. :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

steveh said:


> I have no idea what that means but try not to do it again John. It sounds nasty. :lol:


Exactly Steve


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

FREE PUBLIC PROXY SERVERS LIST WWW FTP IRC SOCKS TELNET HTTP HTTPS CONNECT SOCKS transparent anonymous ELITE fast standard nonstandard ports
http://www.checkproxy.net


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Today also +

Warning: mysql_connect(): Too many connections in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 48

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 330

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 331
phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> Today also +
> 
> Warning: mysql_connect(): Too many connections in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 48
> 
> ...


yes i have been getting this also :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its your boss telling you to DO SOME WORK ! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> DO SOME WORK ! :lol:


it will never happen  
any way i'm on my 8 days off


----------

